# Cohabing Gold Spilo/Mac, Compressus, Manny



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Finally got some pic up tonight...I know some of you been waiting to see some pic. Well...where it is. enjoyed and let me know what you guy think.

All these fish I've pick up from NJ about a week or two ago...The *(9) spilo* been together since their was 1-2" with preview owner and now their are about 4-5"..Their very active, not shy, healthy and getting along just fine now. It was a fin nip here and there before, but I've seen no fin nip or major injury with them now. But their was fin nip before I got them.

*(7) 4-5" Compressus* are very aggressive!..it be fin nip, and fight alot...very torritorial and will chase other out from their fovarite spot!...unlike Spilo the Comp are not active, and always stay in one spot!..until it feeding time and their will come out and eat. then go back to where their spot again. But so far no serious injury "yet" keeping my finger cross.

*(2) 3-4" Manny *This is my second time cohabing Manny...but this time is 2 manny instead of 3...These guy are still in perfect condition, no fighting, no fin nip, so far so good on this time.

All the temp I'm keeping at 76f very low, try to lower down the aggression, also I kept them well fed, but I know piranha are unpredictable, it just a matter of time..But you never know unless you try it.

let me know what you guys/gurl think1..

(9) Gold Spilo/Mac

















)7) Compressus

























View attachment 136447


(2) Manny


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

youre crazy


----------



## pioneer1976 (Jan 14, 2007)

can we see some full tank shots. And what size tank are the mannys in


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

thats very risky..good luck


----------



## vincecarder (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

vincecarder said:


>


Thanks for the compliment!...


----------



## tryhard (Jun 13, 2006)

ok i have been told by everyone that you can't keep teo mannys together?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

goatboy said:


> ok i have been told by everyone that you can't keep teo mannys together?


Technically their can't be together...but i'm trying to "cohab" and to see if it possible..it only been a week that doesnt mean anything...thing can go wrong any time and day..I will keep this update.


----------



## tryhard (Jun 13, 2006)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> ok i have been told by everyone that you can't keep teo mannys together?


Technically their can't be together...but i'm trying to "cohab" and to see if it possible..it only been a week that doesnt mean anything...thing can go wrong any time and day..I will keep this update.
[/quote]

o ok ic


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

wow


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

any full tank shots of your compressus cohab


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

FINALLY jezz...anyway you could get some pics of the whole compressus tank? i wanna see them all staked out


----------



## PiranhaLos (Feb 13, 2007)

sweeeet


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

I reason why I didn't get any full shot tank it becuase the Comp are always hiding behide the wood and stay at the territorial...if i take a full take shot you won't be able to see the fish.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

fair enough...cool pics btw 2p2fury keep us updated and uh....if you needa get rid of a manny HOLLA!


----------



## spoondc2 (Oct 29, 2005)

wow those gold spilos r really luvly r those all serra species??..all them piranhas arent on the same tank right>?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

spoondc2 said:


> wow those gold spilos r really luvly r those all serra species??..all them piranhas arent on the same tank right>?


No!..their are not in the same tank! lol..and Yes their are Serra. all of them.

125gallon spilo/mac
75gallon Comp (soon to be upgrade to 125gallon)
30gallon wide manny (for now will upgrade to 75gallon soon)

my Geryi in 55gallon
14" rhomb 75gallon
12" Diamond Rhom in 75gallon


----------



## MB BOYS (Sep 8, 2006)

Sweet Pics! They all look really good! I hope everything works good with them? In the last pic are they sedated or something??


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

didnt u already try a manny cohab and it went to hell real fast?

but all in all, the spilos and Comp's look real nice


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

looking great buddy.

the spilo look to have lots of room together. personally the compressus pic of the single fish looks sorta like a rhom, im not seeing any bars on its side. but maybe its just me.

the manny of course look awesome. can i have one before one dies? lol if not can i have the survivor?

keep up the good work and i hope you can somehow get this to work, cause i know how bummed u were after the first triple manny cohab.

Dan


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I hope this works because you have some beautiful fish there good luck! If it doesn't seem to be working out with your mannys in the future I'll be happy to buy one! Those some damn nice looking mannys! Really nice!


----------



## bc_buddah (Dec 18, 2005)

2P~2Fury IS MY HERO

best of luck to u

I AM SO COHABING MY SERRA WITH MY NEW SHOAL


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Dawgz said:


> looking great buddy.
> 
> the spilo look to have lots of room together. personally the compressus pic of the single fish looks sorta like a rhom, im not seeing any bars on its side. but maybe its just me.
> 
> ...


It a Compressus Dan....yea I have to agree with you at first It look like a Rhomb to me but their are still small so you won't see any bars on the side yet.

people always it going to die, it not going to work, blah blah blah!......I say it a worth of try...Although it very very risky, it may wast of time and money. But I want to do this, and It may or may not work out!..so who knows.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

hope it all works out for you Outh. id love to see more pics of that spilo/mac cohab.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

yeah vids would be awesome!

Good luck 2P lets hope youre more lucky this time around!


----------



## KILLERLEXUS (Feb 3, 2003)

please post a video of the spilo's, they look wicked.


----------



## NEKMEK (Nov 20, 2005)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> wow those gold spilos r really luvly r those all serra species??..all them piranhas arent on the same tank right>?


No!..their are not in the same tank! lol..and Yes their are Serra. all of them.

125gallon spilo/mac
75gallon Comp (soon to be upgrade to 125gallon)
30gallon wide manny (for now will upgrade to 75gallon soon)

my Geryi in 55gallon
14" rhomb 75gallon
12" Diamond Rhom in 75gallon
[/quote]

is that your real pic or you?...or you're a transvestite but if you're a real girl forget piranhas let's get together for a date..
N.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

NEKMEK said:


> wow those gold spilos r really luvly r those all serra species??..all them piranhas arent on the same tank right>?


No!..their are not in the same tank! lol..and Yes their are Serra. all of them.

125gallon spilo/mac
75gallon Comp (soon to be upgrade to 125gallon)
30gallon wide manny (for now will upgrade to 75gallon soon)

my Geryi in 55gallon
14" rhomb 75gallon
12" Diamond Rhom in 75gallon
[/quote]

*is that your real pic or you?...or you're a transvestite but if you're a real girl forget piranhas let's get together for a date..*
N.






















[/quote]










although he did say tranny.......... 2p2f ur always getting e-raped by new members.


----------



## mr_b401 (Jul 6, 2005)

Good goin man. Hope you have some good long-term success w/ the cohabs









Oh btw...DONT sell em so fast. jk. Keep em for at least a yr (if possible)









Good luck w/ them


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

NEKMEK said:


> wow those gold spilos r really luvly r those all serra species??..all them piranhas arent on the same tank right>?


No!..their are not in the same tank! lol..and Yes their are Serra. all of them.

125gallon spilo/mac
75gallon Comp (soon to be upgrade to 125gallon)
30gallon wide manny (for now will upgrade to 75gallon soon)

my Geryi in 55gallon
14" rhomb 75gallon
12" Diamond Rhom in 75gallon
[/quote]

is that your real pic or you?...or you're a transvestite but if you're a real girl forget piranhas let's get together for a date..
N.






















[/quote]

yea, 2p2fury is a girl, i think she'd LOVE to go on a date with u


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

people crack me up


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

outh all i got to say is its looking good man and the best of luck id like to see these fish cohab for along time


----------



## KILLERLEXUS (Feb 3, 2003)

video?


----------



## nameless (Oct 17, 2006)

Good luck with the cohab.


----------



## SvTpLYa (Sep 11, 2006)

Thats tight man hopefully u get some good luck and have them not start flippin out


----------



## WaxmasterJ (Jan 8, 2007)

looks pretty good, I am not really worried about any accept the compressus, which I honestly think won't work. Not tryna be a downer, I think the spilo/mac setup will go well for the most part and you will have more success than loss (by a lot too) and the mannies will do well together, I predict, until they hit the 5" mark or so. I really don't think the compressus is a good idea though. I can't see that ending any way but badly. Good luck to you and on the cohabs.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

this topic is makin me want to go and but a red belly for my rhoms tank... i had a convict that lived with him for a few months,,, i think the key thang is plants lots and lots of plants

whats your water temp??


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

tic...tac..tic...tac...


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

slightly dissappointed in u mr p2-2f, u know whats gonna go down with the mannys, why bother?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

locust said:


> slightly dissappointed in u mr p2-2f, u know whats gonna go down with the mannys, why bother?


it's 2p2f by the way......that's why call it cohab.

Update!.....Well done with the Spilo/Mac so far. Very active, shoal and swiming together. no more fin nip, not only that it shoaling like pygo and not shy at all.

Manny so far so good with these 2...I have put a lot of cover, hiding space with low temp. No fin nip, no fighting, no chasing each other. Also eat and stay active as well.

Compressus! these species are very very aggressive toward each other and very terrietorial...lots of hiding space, with low temp and well fed still fin nip here and there, but know major injury for them.

Over all the Spilo, and the Manny so far so good. I am worry about the Compressus right now. I when keep you guys update next month.


----------



## WaxmasterJ (Jan 8, 2007)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> slightly dissappointed in u mr p2-2f, u know whats gonna go down with the mannys, why bother?


it's 2p2f by the way......that's why call it cohab.

Update!.....Well done with the Spilo/Mac so far. Very active, shoal and swiming together. no more fin nip, not only that it shoaling like pygo and not shy at all.

Manny so far so good with these 2...I have put a lot of cover, hiding space with low temp. No fin nip, no fighting, no chasing each other. Also eat and stay active as well.

Compressus! these species are very very aggressive toward each other and very terrietorial...lots of hiding space, with low temp and well fed still fin nip here and there, but know major injury for them.

Over all the Spilo, and the Manny so far so good. I am worry about the Compressus right now. I when keep you guys update next month.
[/quote]

yeah like I said above, the compressus are the ones that I don't think will work out well. I think you may loose a few spilo/macs but nothing too bad. I think the mannies will do good until they pack on another inch or two (assuming they are kept well fed.) I think you should probably introduce dither fish. I hear that small African cichlids make great dithers for Serras (especial manuelli's.) The Compressus tank is a disaster in the making IMO. I don't mean to be negative, but I realistically can't see that ending any way accept a bad one.

If I was you, I would sell off a few compressus; try and get some small dithers too.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

No one can predict what is going to happen to them..I'm sure i will not loose any of my spilo/mac and the manny...the compressuse are one of the most stressful for me to dealt with right now, if in few month or year later if is still not working or end up loosing some compressus i would be selling them off...but in the mean time i am very confident that my compressus will do fine and get along really well with in a few month from now.

I have to say that piranha exspecially the compressus are very unpredictable to determind it will work out for now...but for now i dont want to say that it working and i dont want to see it now working...time will come and time will prove.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY Posted Feb 25 2007, 01:35 PM
> No one can predict what is going to happen to them..I'm sure i will not loose any of my spilo/mac and the manny...the compressuse are one of the most stressful for me to dealt with right now, if in few month or year later if is still not working or end up loosing some compressus i would be selling them off...but in the mean time i am very confident that my compressus will do fine and get along really well with in a few month from now.
> 
> I have to say that piranha exspecially the compressus are very unpredictable to determind it will work out for now...but for now i dont want to say that it working and i dont want to see it now working...*time will come and time will prove. *


Good luck with that view.


----------



## WaxmasterJ (Jan 8, 2007)

hastatus said:


> > 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY Posted Feb 25 2007, 01:35 PM
> > No one can predict what is going to happen to them..I'm sure i will not loose any of my spilo/mac and the manny...the compressuse are one of the most stressful for me to dealt with right now, if in few month or year later if is still not working or end up loosing some compressus i would be selling them off...but in the mean time i am very confident that my compressus will do fine and get along really well with in a few month from now.
> >
> > I have to say that piranha exspecially the compressus are very unpredictable to determind it will work out for now...but for now i dont want to say that it working and i dont want to see it now working...*time will come and time will prove. *
> ...


LOL I have to say I agree with him, Frank. Time will prove once again what we already know.

btw Outh, how is that shoal of elongatus in the 75 gallon tank doing?


----------



## ARAMAX (Dec 2, 2005)

[quote name='2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY' date='Feb 18 2007, 10:54 PM' post='1841293']
Finally got some pic up tonight...I know some of you been waiting to see some pic. Well...where it is. enjoyed and let me know what you guy think.

All these fish I've pick up from NJ about a week or two ago...The *(9) spilo* been together since their was 1-2" with preview owner and now their are about 4-5"..Their very active, not shy, healthy and getting along just fine now. It was a fin nip here and there before, but I've seen no fin nip or major injury with them now. But their was fin nip before I got them.

*(7) 4-5" Compressus* are very aggressive!..it be fin nip, and fight alot...very torritorial and will chase other out from their fovarite spot!...unlike Spilo the Comp are not active, and always stay in one spot!..until it feeding time and their will come out and eat. then go back to where their spot again. But so far no serious injury "yet" keeping my finger cross.

*(2) 3-4" Manny *This is my second time cohabing Manny...but this time is 2 manny instead of 3...These guy are still in perfect condition, no fighting, no fin nip, so far so good on this time.

All the temp I'm keeping at 76f very low, try to lower down the aggression, also I kept them well fed, but I know piranha are unpredictable, it just a matter of time..But you never know unless you try it.

let me know what you guys/gurl think1..

(9) Gold Spilo/Mac

View attachment 136442


View attachment 136439


)7) Compressus

View attachment 136451


View attachment 136450


View attachment 136449


View attachment 136447


(2) Manny

View attachment 136455


View attachment 136454


View attachment 136453

[/quote

I CAN'T SEE ANY PICS!!!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

me either


----------



## RGS38 (Aug 25, 2006)

I cant see the pics DAMN!


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

Dawgz said:


> wow those gold spilos r really luvly r those all serra species??..all them piranhas arent on the same tank right>?


No!..their are not in the same tank! lol..and Yes their are Serra. all of them.

125gallon spilo/mac
75gallon Comp (soon to be upgrade to 125gallon)
30gallon wide manny (for now will upgrade to 75gallon soon)

my Geryi in 55gallon
14" rhomb 75gallon
12" Diamond Rhom in 75gallon
[/quote]

is that your real pic or you?...or you're a transvestite but if you're a real girl forget piranhas let's get together for a date..
N.






















[/quote]

yea, 2p2fury is a girl, i think she'd LOVE to go on a date with u















[/quote]

This guey















...she is fine though....and likes P's dream gurl...good luck with ur cohab....time will tell


----------



## orhan dağcı (Jun 29, 2006)

Your all fishes are very beautiful but you must be very carefully man.It might be very big wars in your tanks soon.Good lucks.......
Orhan DAĞCI


----------



## piranah4life44 (Oct 29, 2006)

orhan daÄŸcÄ± said:


> Your all fishes are very beautiful but you must be very carefully man.It might be very big wars in your tanks soon.Good lucks.......
> Orhan DAÄžCI


I am pretty sure all of these shoals are over...This is an older thread and I am certain 2P2P stopped the cohabs.


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

Damn thos are some awesome looking fish man congrats


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

i noticed that your crazy about piranhas...dose your life only revolve around them or do you actually have a life

i always see you buying piranhas and sayin how you have every one of them


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

need_redz said:


> i noticed that your crazy about piranhas...dose your life only revolve around them or do you actually have a life
> 
> i always see you buying piranhas and sayin how you have every one of them


Dude!...you don't know me and how would you know I always buy piranha??? I have a life, I know you don;t because I always see you in here.


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> i noticed that your crazy about piranhas...dose your life only revolve around them or do you actually have a life
> 
> i always see you buying piranhas and sayin how you have every one of them


Dude!...you don't know me and how would you know I always buy piranha??? I have a life, I know you don;t because I always see you in here.
[/quote]
hahaha

i account always stays logged in


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

_*Topic Closed*_ per topic starter's request!


----------

